# Getting my first flash ... now which diffuser to get



## Ritzy (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally picking up a Canon Speedlite 430EX II tomorrow. Mostly just going to be doing family shots at birthday parties and events that we go to. I've been trying to figure out which diffuser I should pick up at the same time. The options right now are one of those diffusion caps (probably not the proper name) or a mini softbox diffuser. Any opinions on which would be a better choice or even a different product? Keeping in mind that I'm new to using flash and photography in general.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2013)

Not familiar enough with Canon to know; it doesn't ship with a diffuser?  I use both; generally the plastic diffusion cap (as good a name as any) is more convenient, however I find that with the little soft-box diffuser, I do get a slightly nicer light.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 14, 2013)

I like the one that folds up. It'll block the infrared sensor if you get the larger one but it gives great light for what it is.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 14, 2013)

The biggest waste of money that most hobby photographers indulge in, are accessories for their flash.  

I'd suggest learning to bounce the flash off of walls and ceilings.  If or when you actually find a need for some sort of accessory, then get something that will specifically help the situations you are shooting in.


----------



## Ritzy (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice ... a friend of mine had mentioned to get something since they are cheap online (under $10) and that way I would have it just incase the situation came up where I would need it just wasn't sure which to get ... I do plan on bouncing off walls or ceilings for as much as possible.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 14, 2013)

ritzy said:


> Thanks for the advice ... a friend of mine had mentioned to get something since they are cheap online (under $10) and that way I would have it just incase the situation came up where I would need it just wasn't sure which to get ... I do plan on bouncing off walls or ceilings for as much as possible.




You can make your won or buy one of these






Indoors the best use for something stuck onto your flash is simply something to shield the people behind or to the side of you from the flash while you're bouncing it off of a wall or ceiling.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 14, 2013)

Once you have read all of this series and understand it then you will know what you need. 

Flash Photography with Canon EOS Cameras - Part I.


Flash Photography with Canon EOS Cameras - Part II.


Flash Photography with Canon EOS Cameras - Part III.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 14, 2013)

Some tissue paper and a rubber band for a difusser.

A cereal box rolled up with some duct tape for a snoot.

Cut up straws glued together for a grid.

Black contruction paper for a flag.

White index card for a bounce card.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 15, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> ritzy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice ... a friend of mine had mentioned to get something since they are cheap online (under $10) and that way I would have it just incase the situation came up where I would need it just wasn't sure which to get ... I do plan on bouncing off walls or ceilings for as much as possible.
> ...



....a little creepy at the 5:40 mark,but still,good info


----------



## .SimO. (Feb 15, 2013)

I have the 430 ex II and it is a fantastic speedlite. as far as diffusers, you can get a generic diffuserAmazon.com: Stofen Omni-Bounce OM-EW for Canon 430EX flash diffuser: Camera & Photo.

I also have the Gary Fong Lightsphere that does a great job of wrapping around subjects. Amazon.com: Gary Fong GFLSC01 LightSphere Collapsible Flash Diffuser: Camera & Photo

Most of the time I will just bounce my flash and adjust settings on the camera to get the lighting effect I am looking for and that does fine. When I first bought my 430ex ii last year, I complained that the lighting was too harsh, not powerful enough or needed more.  After spending a solid month reading manuals, online tutorials and practicing, it was definitely the user and not the flash nor camera.  

So basically just go out and practice different settings and variations with your flash before going out and buying accessories for it.  Find the type of photography you are into and adjust from there.  And PLEASE make sure you look into why your flash setting is the way it is instead of trying to find a simple solution by buying accessories because in some instances, that can hurt the potential of an image.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Ritzy (Feb 15, 2013)

Yea it was the generic diffuser that I was looking at. I'm gonna hold out for a little bit on getting anything so that I force myself to learn the settings properly on the flash and not just using accessories to compensate like you said.

I'm sitting here at the office reading the links above trying to hide it from my boss but I think he knows since we aren't all that busy this time of year. Heading out just after lunch to get the flash then its time to annoy the GF with it cuz she hates taking pictures for no reason when I just wanna try playing around with the camera lol. Once she has had enough I'll move on to random things around the house just experimenting.


----------



## .SimO. (Feb 15, 2013)

Sounds great!  Be sure to share the photos if you have any questions and definitely read up on this forum and other articles online for assistance.


----------



## Ritzy (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh I'm really not ready to start posting pics yet. My post process is almost non existant but I'm working on it.


----------



## DaPOPO (Feb 15, 2013)

I bought the Nikon SB-910 yesterday.  I spent more than I wanted, but figured I wouldn't have to upgrade later on down the line. I bought the D3100 kit a couple of years ago, and can take some nice pictures outdoors. The pop-up wasn't cutting it...

Anyway, last night decided to try out the flash with two things I like on some stills. First ones, but I like the way you can turn the flash in any direction to light how you want.


Had another picture darker with the light from the left, but the file is too large to post...


----------



## CherylL (Mar 2, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> ritzy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice ... a friend of mine had mentioned to get something since they are cheap online (under $10) and that way I would have it just incase the situation came up where I would need it just wasn't sure which to get ... I do plan on bouncing off walls or ceilings for as much as possible.
> ...



I made one of these bounce cards.  To fasten, I used 1" wide black elastic and holds it on great.



BounceCardStrap by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


----------



## Tony S (Mar 3, 2013)

When I can't bounce light off of a ceiling or wall I use one of these, the Lite Scoop . Lite Genius Lite-Scoops home page 

 It sits neatly in the side of my camera bag or back pocket until I need it quickly.  I was really surprised when I first used it at how well it worked. It has flexible wires built into it so you can shape and bend it for different quality and amounts of bouncing the light.  It gives a better quality diffused light over the smaller Stoffen style Omni bounce plastic caps that go on the end of the flash.  YOu can probably make something like it for cheap, but the ones Bob has are well built, I've had mine for about 5 years now.  Not too sure about his new creation the "peri-scoop" though.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 3, 2013)

Tony S said:


> When I can't bounce light off of a ceiling or wall I use one of these, the Lite Scoop . Lite Genius Lite-Scoops home page
> 
> It sits neatly in the side of my camera bag or back pocket until I need it quickly.  I was really surprised when I first used it at how well it worked. It has flexible wires built into it so you can shape and bend it for different quality and amounts of bouncing the light.  It gives a better quality diffused light over the smaller Stoffen style Omni bounce plastic caps that go on the end of the flash.  YOu can probably make something like it for cheap, but the ones Bob has are well built, I've had mine for about 5 years now.  Not too sure about his new creation the "peri-scoop" though.



Thanks for the info.  I may make one like this.  I had to chuckle when I read that it had professional black exterior finish.  Looks like felt to me.   Looking at it with the tablet it appeared it would be a sewing project, but from my desktop appears only glue is needed (and wire).  Does the wire end at the base or an inch or so above?


----------

